# Partner P 7700 - the missing link



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2005)

*Partner P 7700 - the missing link !&?*

Some time ago I found this http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6adf5cb67508fb4c88256e0e0078a865?OpenDocument
..in the Stolen Saws section at CSCC.

Except for the colour, it reminds me very much of the Jonsered 2077, which reputedly was "inherited" by Jred from Partner after E-lux takeover. I have never heard that the saw was marketed as a Partner.

Serial number starts with a 4, wich indicates 1994, doesn't it? As the 2077 was avaliable before that, in my mind it indicates that the Partner saw was *NOT* a prototype, but a production saw!

Another option could be that it indeed is a prototype, made in 1984. I am not quite certain of the E-lux numbering system 

Does anyone know more about this?

*Edit;* We got closer to the truth later in the thread - read on!


----------



## ray benson (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Poulan Pro 505 made in Sweden,and it looks almost exactly the same. Jonsereds also marketed a 2077, 2083, 2083 II that were similar.Thought they all were Partner engineered. 
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...990356db72b038ab88256f7e001950ec?OpenDocument


----------



## Saw Man (Jan 30, 2005)

While Partner chain saws have been dead for years in the USA, it still was marketed in Europe. 
No question it's a J-Reds using Partners Super AV handle system.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2005)

Saw Man said:


> While Partner chain saws have been dead for years in the USA, it still was marketed in Europe.



It still *is*. All that I have seen the last years has been Poulan products though.
I have one of them - it is a Partner 351. It says "made in USA" on it, and it seem very similiar to the Poulan 2150. It did not hold up well for me, but I think that was partly due to the fact that I used it as my "learner saw".


----------



## Mange (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is my thoughts about this.
I am under the impression that elux had different factorys for different types of saws. The Poulan/Norlett and McCullogs factory in Italy made hobby saws, and Partner, Jonny Red and Husky made semi pro and Pro. All the same parts just mixed and with different colors.
I have no facts about this yet, but hopefully I will get. I got this impression from talking to Elux sellers.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2005)

ray benson said:


> I have a Poulan Pro 505 made in Sweden,and it looks almost exactly the same. Jonsereds also marketed a 2077, 2083, 2083 II that were similar.Thought they all were Partner engineered.
> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...990356db72b038ab88256f7e001950ec?OpenDocument



Mike Acres responded to my similar question on Mange's forum  , and my conclusion is that the Poulan Pro 475 equaled the 2077, 2083II and Partner P 7700 at 77 cc's, and the Poulan Pro 505 equaled the Jonsered 2083 (not 2083 II) at 83 cc's.

It seem like the stolen P 7700 was made in 1984, while the 2077 was introduced in 1990, and the 475 and 505 in 1993. 

Is that likely? Any opinions on that time-line?


----------



## Mange (Feb 1, 2005)

This is research in its best form, seek information everywhere and make an opinion after that info, if it is correct enough then you will come to a good conclusion.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe an email to Jonsereds or Husqvarna would confirm what you have found out. Is the Partner engineering group still in existence? Or was it swallowed up and disbanded after one of the mergers?


----------



## Mange (Feb 1, 2005)

ray benson said:


> Maybe an email to Jonsereds or Husqvarna would confirm what you have found out. Is the Partner engineering group still in existence? Or was it swallowed up and disbanded after one of the mergers?



Jonsered, Husqvarna and Partner is in the same building.
The engeneering groups interact, I am told.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 2, 2005)

*P 7700 + + +*

Oh well, no comments on the time-line in post 6 so far.

I must admit I am still in doubt - 1984 for the P 7700 seem a bit early, and it was in the Pioneer/Partner period. 
Could it be that the change in E-lux serial number system took place after 1994, and that the stolen 7700 was made in 1994?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 4, 2005)

*1984*

Well, I saw a picture of a Poulan Pro (in Partner dress) from 1994 yesterday, at Mange's web forum. Serial number started with 94.. , so the new numbering system must have been in effect by 1994. I guess that this confirms the partner 7700 in question must be from 1984.  

Does anyone know the power output for the 83 cc models of this type (2083 and 505)?


----------



## ray benson (Feb 4, 2005)

This was from the Tilton Equipment Co.
The Model 2083 Turbo was introduced in the U.S. in 1994.
It has a 82.4cc/5.8 hp engine.


----------



## Mange (Feb 4, 2005)

ray benson said:


> Maybe an email to Jonsereds or Husqvarna would confirm what you have found out. Is the Partner engineering group still in existence? Or was it swallowed up and disbanded after one of the mergers?


I took you're advice and called what little is left of Partner. 
This did not give much.
Here is an interesting post on the 7000/7700
It will explain why there was a 7000/7700. There is different crankshafts made by Bofors I believe, this is because the 5000 did not run so good in cold.
http://www.samlaren.org/samlarforum/viewtopic.php?p=2383#2383


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 7, 2005)

*65 cc version - Poulan Pro 425*

Here is the 65 cc version:
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/846108ead4dc9e0d88256f7e0018cc35?OpenDocument 

Nothing on power output, but I assume that this was something of a dog - power to weight wise.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2005)

*First with "Air injection" ?*

It didn't occur to me before this morning that the P 7700 might have been 
the first saw with that feature.  

Until now, I have believed that the Husky 262xp was the first saw with "Air injection" ("Turbo" in Jonsered language). I believe it was released in 1989 maybe a little earlier. Rumors have said that it really was a Partner invention, but first released on a production saw, on the 262xp after E-lux takeover of Partner.

As the J. 2077 (1990) and 2083 (1994) both were designated "Turbo", and was based on the P 7700, I find it reasonable to believe that the 7700 had it too, and that saw was released several years before any other saw mentioned above (1983/-84). 

Any thoughts on this?

Anyone able to tell us the facts?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2005)

*Update !*

If anyone is interested in more info on this matter, just follow the link provided by Mange in post 13. 

Edit january 2006;
The link doesn't work any more.


----------



## Saw Man (Feb 15, 2005)

Poulan Pro 475, 505 were J'Red's in disguise. Some were assembled in the USA. Herasd rumor that even some J'Red cylinders were built Stateside by Poulan Pro. Why not? They have a sister company that has great manufacturing capabilities, and can easily do it for economy of scale.

475 Stateside didn't have a decompression valve as standard which I think is one reason they didn't sell as well as they could have.
I have parts & IPL's for allk the "shared USA models" on Poulan, Poulan Pro, Pioneer, J'Reds, Husqvarna.

Partner 2077 was a J'Red. Nice saw. Would have been interesting to see how

Partner was back then the "Brain Trust" of Electrolux. Was.....operative word. Today they fall under E-Lux's OutDoor/Commercial group in the corporate hirearchy, and are the 'Power Cutter System' experts.

A retired Swede I knew, Leonard Gustoffsen (spelling?) was the visionary head, and developer of Partner growing the PC market in the US when almost no one thought it would ever be as big as it is. He did a remarkable job, and is a fine gentleman.

They're specified focus hasn't been for years on chain saws, etc., but they're the ones who share their info w/ J'Reds & H'varna), however they will keep the best product features for themselves initally when it come to Power Cutters, then share later.

Worldwide, the two giants,...Stihl & Partner battle it out year after year over who is #1 in Power Cutters (cut offs), with Dolmar being #3 having gained some market share from both of them with the newer PC's they came out with 3-4 years ago.

J'Reds was the first to intro the "Turbo" air filtration system, NOT Husqvarna who BORROWED it from J'Reds, and marketed it like it was theirs.


----------



## Mange (Feb 15, 2005)

E-lux have since day one said that Husqvarna is number one, the rest is shared second..
Today I think they need to reconcider. 
One thing to keep in mind is that when Partner was bought up in E-lux, the brand lost what walue it had. It is now in a big concern, that is in my opinion not a step forward.
E-lux calls the shots, there is no pro saw sold here atleast and I really doubt there is any at all. I have talked about this with partner or what is left of it.
This what they said. 
Husqvarna and Jonsered is the only pro saws made by E-lux. the rest is farmer and hobby saws.
If you doubt this call and ask. I did.


----------



## glens (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmm, I'd guessed it was Partner who came up with that particular intake/filtration scheme...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw Man said:


> .............
> Partner 2077 was a J'Red. Nice saw. Would have been interesting to see how ??????????????????????????
> .............



Hello, Saw Man. You are posting interesting info  , but the quoted paragraph is not complete - what did you intend to state? 
Anyway it was the *J'red* *2077* that was derived from the *Partner 7700*, wasn't it? I never heard of a Partner 2077.


----------



## Saw Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Oops, should be Partner 7700.
Thanks Saw Troll.

Mange, 
Agree that a different perspective is in order, but it won't happen in the US. Those guys are some of the most arrogant, in great part becaus eof the $$$$ behind them, and have trouble not only getting experienced and seasoned reps, but keeping them.
There's a good security feeling of doing business with guys that have been in the trenches, and dealres know their there to help, not just move product.


----------



## Mange (Feb 16, 2005)

Very well written Sawman.
I have no hope for Elux. I do not believe the concept of such big company's serve the costumer better, than a "smaller" independent would.
This is my biggest problem i think. Everyone is just looking at the number of saws sold/year, as measurement in how successful a brand is. I would rather see less saws with higher quality be sold more, not saying there is no room for "consumer saws", just saying that the pro saws should not be "consumer saws". There is many ways around a problem all has + and - to them. Buying up brands to get market is one thing, putting away competition is one thing and reducing peoples choices is never good. 
Lets say there is 15 brands today, how many of them is direct or indirect owned by Elux? off these saw brands have pro saws? Why is there so much to gain by "commercial saws"?

My to cents.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Mange, Don't give up hope.
The Partner cutoff saws look very well built. They have some neat features.
This caught my eye - The clutch bearing on the K1250 Active is automatically lubricated by the engine's lubricating system. This is an old Partner speciality. A hole in the crank shaft feeds oil to the clutch bearing, which keeps the bearing free from dust particles - and that increases life.
http://www.rickermachinery.com/partner_model_k1250_cutoff_saw.htm
Ray


----------



## Mange (Feb 17, 2005)

The Cut off saws from Partner has always been good. That is the onle brand the fire dep. used here up to a few years ago. 
The stumpcutters aswell.


----------



## Saw Man (Feb 18, 2005)

Rep both Partner, and Dolmar.
Partner self oiling clutch bearing has used many years starting back with the 
"P" series chain saw, and the new "K" power cutters.
Back.....in the early '80's. 
It definately works. Neat idea, which I wish I was getting royalties for it.
Some competitors have said that it bleeds off power, and reduces better carb adjustment, but haven't seen that. It may....affect emissions ever so slightly, but the engine size keeps exempts it for now. It may have to go some day.
Newer materials, and better greases used during assembly....have made clutch bearing problems are almost none existant.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 18, 2005)

Saw Man, Did you work for Partner ? Or was the bearing lube idea your patented solution to bearing problems?
Ray


----------



## Mange (Feb 18, 2005)

Saw Man said:


> Rep both Partner, and Dolmar.
> Partner self oiling clutch bearing has used many years starting back with the
> "P" series chain saw, and the new "K" power cutters.
> Back.....in the early '80's.
> ...



If you got the royalties for it how come the patent was not in your name, and where did you work, here or in the states.
You see the patent office holds nothing secret. 
I would like to see some facts about this. Feel free to mail them to me This I would like to see.
You have said "A", let's here the rest.


----------



## glens (Feb 18, 2005)

Mange, I took it as a typo, and that he'd meant to say "wish".


----------



## Mange (Feb 19, 2005)

Mange said:


> If you got the royalties for it how come the patent was not in your name, and where did you work, here or in the states.
> You see the patent office holds nothing secret.
> I would like to see some facts about this. Feel free to mail them to me This I would like to see.
> You have said "A", let's here the rest.



OK. I guess that is right, sorry about this then. :blush: 
Just got curius, would be great to have a few words with some of the guy's that used to work there.
I have a box full of questions for the.


----------



## Saw Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Oops, again. Sorry for the incomplete sentenance.

My beloved wife has all....too often....told me that if my head wasn't permanently attached my a$$ would fall off. Some connection there?
Being an Adult Attention Hyperactive Disorder (AAHD), and not taking my meds (which DO work) helps me to make too many mistakes when typing, or writing.

I corrected my sentance. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


No, didn't work directly for them, but have worked with them, and others in various capacites. Recently did a Feature Advantage Benefit (FAB) product booklet presentation for an off shore company that is now part of their training. 
There are many companies that design & build good products, some are so close in function, it's just another way to do something, but they both work.
The BS is from sales, marketing, and field personel who are trying to prove themselves. In this case, please don't shoot this messenger.

Physics, chemistry, metallurgy, manufacturing, designing are all cold unemotional hard facts. For those of us who believe in Intelligent Design, humans can say, or print whatever they want, but facts 'is' facts.

I do have some old product info.....somewhere...if I would only be able to find it. Very glad to share it.
Now, if I would only remember to start taking my meds.
Now, if only I could find my meds.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2005)

*Update on Partner P7700 etc*

 I had a long conversation on chainsaws etc with my brother, who has been in the small machines repair and service business since the early 1980ies, last monday.
That does not happen very often, as he lives about 1000 miles from here.

He could confirm that the P7700 indeed became a production model also as Partner, and was sold on the Norwegian market until the early 1990ies. 
In addition Partner sold two other versions of the same saw, probably 71 and 65 cc versions. He did not remember the model name on those, but thought they were 3-digit, like P710 and P660.
All versions shared the same IPL, and he was pretty sure he still had it somewhere. We will see........
The 71 cc version was the last to be withdrawn from the market, probably 1997 or so, he said.

*Edit;* See post below!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 28, 2005)

He found the IPL's.
The 65 cc version was called 660 to distinguish it from the P16 based 650, and the 710 was sold here in Norway at least as late as 1997.

There was one IPL covering the 7700 and 660, and another newer (1997) one covering the 710. 
The only part numbers that were different were cylinders and pistons.
Stroke is 36 mm on all, bore goes 48, 50 and 52 mm.

I suspect that the 3-digit model numbers indicate that the 710 and 660 were meant as semi-pro saws, possibly with open port cylinders.


----------



## pinus (May 9, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> He found the IPL's.
> 
> There was one IPL covering the 7700 and 660, and another newer (1997) one covering the 710.
> The only part numbers that were different were cylinders and pistons.
> ...


Unlikely saws over 60cc were made as nonpro.


----------



## SawTroll (May 9, 2006)

*Another update, Poulan Pro 445*

The existanse of a 71 cc Poulan Pro version has now been confirmed in another tread - it is the 445 - probably same saw as the Partner 710.

There are also indication that the 505 and 445 were discontinued as late as a year ago in the same tread, here.

I have to admit that I am no longer sure that _all_ these saws were made in Sweden, production could have been moved somewhere else at some point......


----------



## SawTroll (May 10, 2006)

pinus said:


> Unlikely saws over 60cc were made as nonpro.


Partner made several farmer/semi-pro models over 60 cc.

From the top of my head; F65, S65, 650, 700, 660, 710, and at least one older R designated 65 cc saw.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 18, 2006)

*ttt/ bump*

Has anyone looked into this anymore
what was the power of the 77cc version?
Did they have the air filtration?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 18, 2006)

All the saws in this "family" had a version of the Partner *Centrifugal Cleaning System*, that later became *Air Injection *(Husky), *Turbo* (Jonsered) and *Super-clean* (Poulan). At least on source has stated that the system was somewhat improved trough the production period, but I am not sure of that.

The power ratings that I have seen for the 77 cc saws all was 4.0 kW/5.4 hp, but I have never seen a rating for the original P7700.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

It still baffles me how the industries innovator was the one to move to the wayside.  

Thanks sawtroll


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 18, 2006)

*7700*

This is from my Partner folder, Partner 7700 had no CCS, it had double air filters. 76,5 cc. 4,0 kW. 6,7 kg.


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 18, 2006)

The first Jonsered 2077 had no Turbo, but in -93/94 Jonsered 2077 Turbo came out. The first Jonsered Turbo was 2051, 2054 in -90/91, and then 2094 after what i now.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you,
I wish I could read that brochure.


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Partner CCS*

Sometime in late -80, some homeowner/hobby chainsaw from Partner was CCS models, i think this was the first chainsaws with this system?


----------



## retoocs555 (Sep 20, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> Sometime in late -80, some homeowner/hobby chainsaw from Partner was CCS models, i think this was the first chainsaws with this system?



Those must be e-lux partners for sure. They look just like inexpensive poulans.


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 21, 2006)

*262xp*

Hope this help a bit, cos what i now is from brochures i have. The 262xp Air Injection was new in 1990, and was the first model from Husqvarna. I think the small Partner's CCS was some time before -90.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 22, 2006)

What was the power rating of the 254 in the second picture?


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 22, 2006)

*254*

The power rating of the 1990 Husqvarna 254, was 2,9 kW/ 3,9 hk at 9000 rpm.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a test report on the 254xp from 2002.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 26, 2006)

I knew the 254xp was a 3.9 hp saw but I have never seen a number for the plain old 254 or even the 154 for that matter. I wondered if something was changed or just the name was as part of marketing?

Thanks guys

Buck

Sawtroll I appreciate the report but I can't read french.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 26, 2006)

buck futter said:


> ....
> Sawtroll I appreciate the report but I can't read french.



 It is German, not French, and the numbers are the same as in English...

The 254xp was one of very few saws (if not the only) that put out _.2 kW more_ than stated by the manufacturer in these tests - 3.1 kW is usually 4.2 hp.

After looking into this for some time, I don't think the power rating was changed when the xp designation was introdused, but I still have no real proof.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok you caugth me, I knew it wasn't french.

WOW nice output fromt the 254 can you interperet the weight of the 254
and the actual power and weight of the 357xp, please
http://www.dlg-test.de/pbdocs/5047.pdf


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 26, 2006)

buck futter said:


> Ok you caugth me, I knew it wasn't french.
> 
> WOW nice output fromt the 254 can you interperet the weight of the 254
> and the actual power and weight of the 357xp, please
> http://www.dlg-test.de/pbdocs/5047.pdf



The test results were 3.1 kW (usually 4.2 hp), and 5.5 kg for the 254xp. 
For the 357xp they were 3.0 kW (usually 4.1 hp), and 5.9 kg. 

I have been reluctant to refer to the tested power output of the 357xp, as the test saw(s?) were of very early production, and there are a lot of indications that the model generally doesn't have .2 kW less output than Huskys rating.

I have no reason to believe that the _weight difference _isn't typical, though.

The results also tell us that the 254xp had a lot more vibrations at the rear handle, under load, than the 357xp.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 26, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> This is from my Partner folder, ... . 76,5 cc. 4,0 kW. 6,7 kg.



Thank you very much for the brochure pictures, and welcome to Arboristsite. 

There aren't too many Norwegians here.....

Could you post the specs of the 660 also?

What year is the brochure from?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 26, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> This is from my Partner folder, Partner 7700 had no CCS, it had double air filters.





MAG58 said:


> The first Jonsered 2077 had no Turbo, but in -93/94 Jonsered 2077 Turbo came out. The first Jonsered Turbo was 2051, 2054 in -90/91, and then 2094 after what i now.



Mike Acres once wrote in a corresponding tread at another forum that the P7700 and the original version of the 2077 *did* have an *early version *of what later was called CCS, Turbo, Air Injection and SuperClean. He also stated that the feature was improved on later models in this "family" of saws.

I still believe his info, and I think what is said in the brochure is more a question of when they put the names to the feature, than its existence.

My Jred catalog from 1992 shows lots of models with Turbo, including the 2077, without ever mentioning that it is a new feature.


----------



## buck futter (Sep 26, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> *The test results were 3.1 kW (usually 4.2 hp), and 5.5 kg for the 254xp.
> For the 357xp they were 3.0 kW (usually 4.1 hp), and 5.9 kg. *
> 
> I have a 357xp and work has a 254xp, I find it hard to believe that the 254 has more power also, In fact I would say it would be a race between a well tuned 55r and the 254 maybe the 254 was a weak one I will have to try out another thanks for your help.
> ...




have you run both of those saws if so what do you think?


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome Saw Troll.

Partner 660, 66cc. 3,4 kW. 6,7 kg. double air filters :biggrinbounce2: 

Jonsered 1991 catalog, the 2077 had no Turbo (jpg)


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you again - very interesting, and very good to have new members that actually have something to contribute.

Pretty odd that they "sneak" introduced it on the 2077 for 1992 though, without mentioning that it was a new feature in the '92 catalog.

My guess by now is that the "early version" mentioned by Mike Acres didn't have the duct of the one that was actually called CCS, Turbo etc, but just had the air intake behind the flywheel.

I which we had access to an allmost complete library far back in time for Jonsered and Partner, as we have for Husky.

By the way, here is Mike Acres website, just in case you haven't seen it.
It is well worth visiting, even though not all the info is 100% correct and complete - it is a living site, that are improving as he gets access to more info. The forum that is linked up there is also well worth visiting.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2006)

retoocs555 said:


> Those must be e-lux partners for sure. They look just like inexpensive poulans.


I know for a fact that the 365 was made in the USA, ie by Poulan.
The chanses that the 405 also was made by Poulan is overwhelming, juged by its looks.


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 27, 2006)

> What year is the brochure from?


The Partner brochure is from -89/90 i think? This brochur was out year after year.



> My guess by now is that the "early version" mentioned by Mike Acres didn't have the duct of the one that was actually called CCS, Turbo etc, but just had the air intake behind the flywheel.


I think that is a good guess.



> Does anyone know the power output for the 83 cc models of this type (2083 and 505)?


Jonsered 2083 TURBO - 82,5 cc. 4,3kW/6hk. 6,8kg.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> ....
> Jonsered 2083 TURBO - 82,5 cc. 4,3kW/6hk. 6,8kg.


Interesting - all the earlier ratings I have seen on the 2083/505 has been 4.2 kW/5.8 hp.

I don't even think that 4.3 kW adds up with 6.0 hp, more like 5.9 (but the don't actually lie in the brochure, as they say 6 hk, not 6.0).....:greenchainsaw: 

Worse with the 2095, 4.8 kW isn't 7.0 hp - more like 6.6.

*BY THE WAY, THIS IS MY FIRST POST FROM HOME. 
BIG THANKS TO MY WIFE EIVOR  , FOR FINALLY DECIDING THAT WE NEEDED A COMPUTER AT HOME* (I have been a bit reluctant).


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 25, 2007)

From another tread;



belgian said:


> since the Zebra's are holding up quite well defending against the Stihls, at least in this thread, I can as well post a pic of my latest collector saw I picked up today,
> 
> a Partner 7700, which seems to be family (illegal sister :hmm3grin2orange )of the Jonsered 2077. Manual and Woody will like her for sure
> 
> ...





SawTroll said:


> Actually, the P7700 is the "real thing", the Jreds, and later Poulan Pros, are the "sisters"........





SawTroll said:


> Actually, the P7700 is the "real thing", the Jreds, and later Poulan Pros, are the "sisters"........
> 
> Here is a tread, on the 7700, and "sisters".
> 
> ...





belgian said:


> Serial number is 3190023. Can you tell something from it ?





SawTroll said:


> Probably made 1993, week 19, and number 23 that week......
> 
> Probably a "monday saw"...... :bang:





belgian said:


> LOL, a monday saw in scandinavia is likely better made than any where else in europe. Our alcoholic drinks are still affordable


----------



## buck futter (Feb 25, 2007)

i have a red and black version but i would give my left testicle for a 7700.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 14, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> This is from my Partner folder, Partner 7700 had no CCS, it had double air filters. 76,5 cc. 4,0 kW. 6,7 kg.



Late production ones had the fully developed CCS, look at Rolands one above.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 14, 2007)

buck futter said:


> i have a red and black version but i would give my left testicle for a 7700.



Contact Roland (Belgian) - he just found one...........

...but he will probably want to keep it, as it is a historically significant model, and he has become a collector.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2007)

*From another tread....*

..., but really belongs here;



belgian said:


> ..... my latest collector saw I picked up today,
> 
> a Partner 7700, which seems to be family (illegal sister :hmm3grin2orange )of the Jonsered 2077. Manual and Woody will like her for sure
> 
> ...





SawTroll said:


> Actually, the P7700 is the "real thing", the Jreds, and later Poulan Pros, are the "sisters"........
> 
> Here is a tread, on the 7700, and "sisters".
> 
> ...





belgian said:


> Serial number is 3190023. Can you tell something from it ?





SawTroll said:


> Probably made 1993, week 19, and number 23 that week......
> 
> Probably a "monday saw"...... :bang:





belgian said:


> LOL, a monday saw in scandinavia is likely better made than any where else in europe. Our alcoholic drinks are still affordable


----------



## belgian (Mar 15, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Contact Roland (Belgian) - he just found one...........
> 
> ...but he will probably want to keep it, as it is a historically significant model, and he has become a collector.




That's right, Sawtroll. I intend to keep this saw for my collection right now.. 
She's in top condition now with a new piston and runs like a new.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2007)

belgian said:


> That's right, Sawtroll. I intend to keep this saw for my collection right now..
> She's in top condition now with a new piston and runs like a new.....



Have you found any PP parts to put on it yet, to make it a true Zebra??

:greenchainsaw: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

....and how does it feel and cut, compared to the Husky 372xp?

Btw, here is a test report on a really late (2002) sister 2077........


----------



## MAG58 (Mar 15, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Late production ones had the fully developed CCS, look at Rolands one above.



Yes, and it's a saw I would like to get my hand's on


----------



## belgian (Mar 15, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Have you found any PP parts to put on it yet, to make it a true Zebra??
> 
> 
> 
> ....and how does it feel and cut, compared to the Husky 372xp?



LOL, no need to ; it's complete !!!

and there's no replacement for displacement  

To be honoust, I have tested it only with some small logs, but the Partner has definately some more grunt than the 372xp stock.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2007)

belgian said:


> LOL, no need to ; it's complete !!!
> 
> and there's no replacement for displacement
> 
> To be honoust, I have tested it only with some small logs, but the Partner has definately some more grunt than the 372xp stock.




You really _*need*_ a PP clutch cover, or something like that.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 14, 2007)

belgian said:


> That's right, Sawtroll. I intend to keep this saw for my collection right now..
> She's in top condition now with a new piston and runs like a new.



Just drooling over that picture - I *need* that saw........


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought a Poulan Pro 415 in need of a top end a while back. I plan on using th 83cc P&C that is still available through Tilton/Jonsered. Thus, I have been doing some searching and reading on the site about this family of saws. I wanted to comment on the question about the "4" in the serial # on the stolen saw (from Acres site), and the timeline of the saw. I read the thread a few weeks ago and my mind has been slowly turning ever since. My 1984 Jonsered 630 has a silver serial tag and the serial # begins "1984". I have a 1994 Husqvarna 272XP and the tag is black and the # begins with a "4". So, I went back to the stolen saw pics and it shows a black tag. I would guess that the stolen 7700 was a 1994. Just to note, my 415 (soon to be 505) is a 1990 (black tag "0") and does not have "Super Clean".


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> ..... So, I went back to the stolen saw pics and it shows a black tag. I would guess that the stolen 7700 was a 1994. Just to note, my 415 (soon to be 505) is a 1990 (black tag "0") and does not have "Super Clean".



Fits well with how I see the story by now...  :yourock:


----------



## belgian (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought this saw especially for Sawtroll...I know he loves the story of the partner saws that determined the future shape of husqvarna and jonsereds...hehe.

It's a 660, the smaller sister of the P7700, known to be the first saw with air injection. It's exactly the same saw, except for the P/C which is smaller.

the power head seems pretty bulky, but there's a lot of plastic on this saw, so the weight is pretty good. Sawtroll mentioned it to be a semi pro saw, but it revs as good and fast as the 7700. I'd have to pull the jug to see its porting to be sure...but that'll happen another time.
Note also that the cover says professional.







the twins...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 23, 2010)

Way to go Roland, thats a beauty.

I shouldn't say much because its not in my hands yet but I should have one to add to this thread soon.


----------



## wooddog (Feb 23, 2010)

belgian said:


> I bought this saw especially for Sawtroll...I know he loves the story of the partner saws that determined the future shape of husqvarna and jonsereds...hehe.
> 
> It's a 660, the smaller sister of the P7700, known to be the first saw with air injection. It's exactly the same saw, except for the P/C which is smaller.
> 
> ...



Sir I dont think I have ever seen any of those that you posted in pictures there in the USA. What years were they made and were they only across the big pond?


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 23, 2010)

Is the Partner 660 the same as the Poulan Pro 415?


----------



## warjohn (Feb 23, 2010)

I am glad to see this thread bumped to the top. I have a 2077 and have been interested in the Poulan and Partner versions. I would love to own some of them but they are hard to find. 

Mark, I hope you get the 475 I think you will really like it. I am interested to see how you think it compares to some of your other Poulans performance wise.


----------



## belgian (Feb 24, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> Is the Partner 660 the same as the Poulan Pro 415?





seems like it ...http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=247135&postcount=14


----------



## belgian (Feb 24, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Sir I dont think I have ever seen any of those that you posted in pictures there in the USA. What years were they made and were they only across the big pond?



Unfortunately the plate on the 660 is missing. I am not sure if they were available in the States as partner, but probably as Poulan Pro.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 24, 2010)

warjohn said:


> I am glad to see this thread bumped to the top. I have a 2077 and have been interested in the Poulan and Partner versions. I would love to own some of them but they are hard to find.
> 
> Mark, I hope you get the 475 I think you will really like it. I am interested to see how you think it compares to some of your other Poulans performance wise.



I thought we were keeping that under our hat! Till I can actually aquire it anyway..... .


----------



## warjohn (Feb 24, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I thought we were keeping that under our hat! Till I can actually aquire it anyway..... .



I misread post #74 I thought that is what you were talking about. I am an idiot. I hope I did not cause problems.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> Is the Partner 660 the same as the Poulan Pro 415?



415 or 425 or both, not sure (= have no idea) what the difference is. 

*Edit;* It might be the "Super Clean" that makes the difference........


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2010)

belgian said:


> I bought this saw especially for Sawtroll...I know he loves the story of the partner saws that determined the future shape of husqvarna and jonsereds...hehe.
> 
> It's a 660, the smaller sister of the P7700, known to be the first saw with air injection. It's exactly the same saw, except for the P/C which is smaller.
> 
> ...





Now you have to start looking for a 710.....


----------



## belgian (Feb 25, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Now you have to start looking for a 710.....






grrrr, that's not helping keeping my budget under control....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2010)

Latest update, the PP445 probably wasn't introduced before in 1996, so maybe not the P710 either - what is sure is that both were late additions to the "family".


----------



## jockeydeuce (Sep 1, 2010)

So this 2077 that I just picked up is actually a Partner in a red dress?? Correct?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, a P7700, also sold as PP475 - but nothing wrong with that! 

Partner and PP were pro saw brands back then.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Sep 1, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, a P7700, also sold as PP475 - but nothing wrong with that!
> 
> Partner and PP were pro saw brands back then.



Nothing derogatory meant.

Just curious about the bloodlines.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> Nothing derogatory meant.
> 
> Just curious about the bloodlines.



The P7700 was the saw that started that "family", but I still don't know exactly when.....


----------



## JJuday (Sep 1, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> It didn't occur to me before this morning that the P 7700 might have been
> the first saw with that feature.
> 
> Until now, I have believed that the Husky 262xp was the first saw with "Air injection" ("Turbo" in Jonsered language). I believe it was released in 1989 maybe a little earlier. Rumors have said that it really was a Partner invention, but first released on a production saw, on the 262xp after E-lux takeover of Partner.
> ...



The Remington Super 880, 1963 was the first saw with an Air Injection System. Please don't give Husqvarna credit for that anymore. This info is per Mike Acres site. 

Great thread, I never knew there was so much to Partner and what a contribution they and Jonsered made to sawkind. JJuday


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2010)

JJuday said:


> The Remington Super 880, 1963 was the first saw with an Air Injection System. Please don't give Husqvarna credit for that anymore. This info is per Mike Acres site. ....




I know about that, but it wasn't quite the same thing.....

The oldest *evidence* I actually have found on the fully developed "Air Injection" etc is a mid 1989 262xp IPL.


----------



## JJuday (Sep 1, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I know about that, but it wasn't quite the same thing.....
> 
> The oldest *evidence* I actually have found on the fully developed "Air Injection" etc is a mid 1989 262xp IPL.



LOL! I suppose Dolmar should not get credit for inventing the first one man portable gasoline chainsaw because it was not the fully developed version like the 346XP!

You know, you could just give Remington credit for at least bringing the idea to market a full 20+ years ahead of Husqvarna. Everything had to start out somewhere in some raw form, at least raw from our present perspective, but Remington did bring to market the first saw with "Air Injection".

Mike Acres also used the term Turbo in parenthesis, I'm not sure why, maybe it was used to show the similarities between the Husq/Jonsered/Partner desing and the original from Remington. 

JJuday


----------



## jockeydeuce (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not really up on these old chainsaw facts to jump into this air injection conversation, but this Pioneer 14-20 had air injection in 1966. I have no idea how "refined" it was, but it was out there.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2010)

JJuday said:


> The Remington Super 880, 1963 was the first saw with an Air Injection System. Please don't give Husqvarna credit for that anymore. This info is per Mike Acres site. ....



l


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2010)

JJuday said:


> The Remington Super 880, 1963 was the first saw with an Air Injection System. Please don't give Husqvarna credit for that anymore. This info is per Mike Acres site. ....





jockeydeuce said:


> I'm not really up on these old chainsaw facts to jump into this air injection conversation, but this Pioneer 14-20 had air injection in 1966. I have no idea how "refined" it was, but it was out there.
> .....



Known stories - I have given up determining both who originated that "thing", and who made the first chainsaw a long time ago - there just are too many ways to define the questions.

It is possible to imagine a "blood-line" going back from Husky, Jonsered and Poulan, via Partner and Pioneer/Partner, back to Pioneer - but Remington doesn't fit in, as far as I know. I don't think it ever was patented.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Feb 22, 2011)

thats some good reading. i was searching poulan pro 505 because i bought one today. thought i would give this a bump.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 22, 2011)

r fritz said:


> thats some good reading. i was searching poulan pro 505 because i bought one today. thought i would give this a bump.


 
And here is mine! I know the 505 is based on the 2083 but did partner make a 83cc model like this or did they stop at the 77cc 7700?
<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&amp;current=jason017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/jason017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&amp;current=jason019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/jason019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Man of $tihl (Feb 23, 2011)

man i hope mine cleans up like yours!:msp_smile:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

r fritz said:


> man i hope mine cleans up like yours!:msp_smile:


 
Bought it new 9 yrs ago and it has only had 19 tanks of mix through it.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 23, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> And here is mine! I know the 505 is based on the 2083 but did partner make a 83cc model like this or did they stop at the 77cc 7700? .....



The partners stopped at 77cc, while Jonsereds and PP had the 82.4cc ones.

Partner and PP had the smaller ones (65 and 71cc), but not Jonsered.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

This is what I thought, just wanted it to be confirmed.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2011)

A while ago, I found a 1991 Jonsered document that said these saws were made at the Husky factory in Sweden, despite there was no Husky version.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 24, 2011)

Supposed to go look at a Jred 2083 in a bit . Is parts still available for these saws?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 24, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> A while ago, I found a 1991 Jonsered document that said these saws were made at the Husky factory in Sweden, despite there was no Husky version.



Documentation is always appreciated



komatsuvarna said:


> Supposed to go look at a Jred 2083 in a bit . Is parts still available for these saws?


 
I guess it depends what parts your looking for. I know somethings are.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Documentation is always appreciated
> 
> ......... .



The document actually said that most of the Jonsered saws were made at the Husky factory by that time, long before they became rebranded Husky models.......


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 24, 2011)

Any way to tell what year a 2083 turbo is? Looks like the ID tag is different than the newer Jreds.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Any way to tell what year a 2083 turbo is? Looks like the ID tag is different than the newer Jreds.



Different in what way?

The numbering system has been changed two times since then, but otherwise I believe it looks normal for the time?

Post the numbers on the tag, and I am sure it can be dated!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 24, 2011)

Says Jonsered 2083
5370202
Jonsered power P AB
Partille, sweden


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 24, 2011)

5370202
202nd built in the 37th week of 1995


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2011)

taplinhill said:


> 5370202
> 202nd built in the 37th week of 1995



Surely it is!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 24, 2011)

I figured it was a little older than that, but I guess it aint!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 18, 2013)

Some more info on that model "family", link.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> A while ago, I found a 1991 Jonsered document that said these saws were made at the Husky factory in Sweden, despite there was no Husky version.




An update on that, based on more knowledge - all Swedish made Partner and Jonsered saws were made at the Husky factory from some time in 1987.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2015)

taplinhill said:


> Is the Partner 660 the same as the Poulan Pro 415?





SawTroll said:


> 415 or 425 or both, not sure (= have no idea) what the difference is.
> 
> *Edit;* It might be the "Super Clean" that makes the difference........



Early P660 = PP415

Late P660 = PP425 (with fully developed "Air Injection"/ "Super Clean").


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2015)

To sum up the rest of the "family";

The 70.7cc P710/PP445 and the 82.4cc 2083/PP505 all were "late" saw, meaning they had the fully developed "Air Injection".

Early P7700 = early 2077 = PP475.

Late P7700 = late 2077 = 2083 II (US only). No PP version of that one.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2015)

Now I have one remaining question to ask, and that is if some, or all, the 65cc ones were quads - or not?


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Feb 14, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> *Partner P 7700 - the missing link !&?*
> 
> Some time ago I found this http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6adf5cb67508fb4c88256e0e0078a865?OpenDocument
> ..in the Stolen Saws section at CSCC.
> ...


Hi. I just stumbled on this thread searching for information on an engineering prototype saw I got to try out in Huskvarna, Sweden in 1988 .


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Feb 17, 2019)

I just stumbled on this thread searching for information on this engineering prototype I got to try out in Huskvarna, Sweden in 1988 .


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Feb 17, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> The test results were 3.1 kW (usually 4.2 hp), and 5.5 kg for the 254xp.
> For the 357xp they were 3.0 kW (usually 4.1 hp), and 5.9 kg.
> 
> I have been reluctant to refer to the tested power output of the 357xp, as the test saw(s?) were of very early production, and there are a lot of indications that the model generally doesn't have .2 kW less output than Huskys rating.
> ...



I'm joining in very late in the conversation but this post might answer this and other questions above. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-254-vs-154.182859/#post-6810525


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 17, 2019)

Huskvarna hotellgäst said:


> View attachment 715569
> View attachment 715568
> 
> Hi. I just stumbled on this thread searching for information on an engineering prototype saw I got to try out in Huskvarna, Sweden in 1988 .




Thanks, that confirms parts of the story that we has worked out here!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 18, 2019)

I sent a NOS 475 topend kit recently to a guy in the UK for a partner 7700. We first confirmed his was without the air injection model.

The used cylinder was him showing me the 7700 cyl


----------

